
Microdosing Penganum Harmala (harmine, harmaline) improves affect - ninjakeyboard
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/322234580_Microdosing_Peganum_harmala
======
floatingatoll
Sample size of one:

 _Study constraints, such as potential adverse effects and accessibility to
EEG hardware limited the study to two participants, the researcher and one
other participant. Due to time constraints, the other participant elected to
discontinue participation and dropped out on study day 3. The researcher is a
34-year old male, graduate educated_

~~~
ninjakeyboard
Ha oh snap - I missed that :P I've been reading a lot about harmine and
suspected people would have clued into it being basically a wonder drug.

